# insurance claim?



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

has anyone had to make an insurance claim for total loss i.e car damaged beyond economical repair

if so is the usual practice for the insurance company to take your car away from you, before even talking to you about a settlement figure? what if the company values the vehicle too low and you then decide to break the car instead?

my gf is currently undergoing this and im not happy to let them take the car beforehand, once they have the car and documents what comeback have we got


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Normally the insurance company send it for an inspection- if its deemed a non econmical repair the garage keep hold of it until the claim is settled. You then agree a price with the insurance company and the car then becomes the property of the insurance company once a payout has been agreed. If you want to keep the car to sell parts off you need to negociate this.

You need to negociate the settlement price, they always start low and then raise it. If your after top money you will need to provide evidence of similar vehicles that are currently for sale at that price. Ultimately i doubt you will get what you think the car is worth. 

I went through this and refused two offers before i received a sensible offer.

Edited to add, dont give them the V5 till an agreement has been made with the insurance company. When i went through it, i had to have a bridge call with the insurance company and the DVLA to confirm the car had been written off and that a settlement had been made before anything could proceed, i guess so the car is badged as a write off. You will then send the V5 back to the DVLA. 

Am sure some of the insurance company's can ellaborate.


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

car is sitting at a friends garage and the assessor has been to look at it


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

if its a total loss al they will make you a offer and if you want to keep the car tell them and they will reajust there offer
i did it a few years ago with a cossie the car was insured for 8,000 i got to keep the car and got 5000
is it beckys skyline


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

eddie w said:


> is it beckys skyline


it is mate, yes


----------



## eddie w (Sep 26, 2009)

is becky ok


----------



## Al_Star (Aug 22, 2007)

yes mate

i was driving it on my own


----------

